# 24v VR6 turbo build questions?



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Just wondering what sort of power can standard pistons, valves, crank handle? 

I would put in forged rods but would like to try and keep costs down. The 1.8t AGU has the mahle pistons does the 24v have pistons that can handle any sort of power like them? 

If not would it be possible to use the AGU pistons? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

General consensus is 500 hp with headspacer headstuds. there are plenty of aftermarket pistons and rods, and no agu pistons will not work.


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok thanks, just managed to get hold of a big turbo so going to have to do the lot now anyway.


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it easy enough to get the ecu mapped for a turbo or is it worth getting something like Megasquirt?


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

jonrandom said:


> Is it easy enough to get the ecu mapped for a turbo or is it worth getting something like Megasquirt?


There are plenty of turbo mapping options for the standard ECU, which will support the HP levels you'll achieve on standard internals.
Since you're from England, I assume you've got a V6 4Motion? If so, is it an AUE or BDF engine?


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok cheers thats good to know, i'm use to the 1.8t engine so just starting to learn about these 24vs.

Yes its the 4motion pretty sure the engine code is BDE. Managed to get hold of a big turbo cheap so I'm going to have to do rods, pistons and valves as will be going more than 500 bhp.

So will the standard ecu mapped be ok for this?


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

your also gonna need difs, intake, injectors, plugs, intercooler and pipes, fuel pump, clutch and flywheel (i suggest a mini twin for over 500hp), turbo manifold, downpipe, a welder, better bushings, and a partrage in a pair tree i dont mean to scare you but its the truth.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

also any company that chips an ecu will do near 650hp crank


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol, unfortunately I know how much its going to cost and whats going to be needed.

Heres the current 1.8t project
http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=223443.0

Thought its going to be more effort than its worth doing twin turbo plus i've all ready bought a GTX3582r. The 2.8 should spin that all good and the twin scroll will help with the lag and will make a proper manifold, down pipe, exhaust etc.

Just don't know to much about these engines yet mapping wise and whether it would be worth getting megasquirt ecu or standard would be fine?


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Going to start the project next year once ive finished the current but need to do the research so I can collect the parts


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

jonrandom said:


> Just don't know to much about these engines yet mapping wise and whether it would be worth getting megasquirt ecu or standard would be fine?


I think you're definitely better off with the standard ECU. 
There are already tuners with good reputations in the US who have done the hard work and research into tuning them for turbos and larger injectors (provided you have the same engine as the US). You just have to send them your ECU to be flashed. I think one of them (C2 Motorsport) also operates in the UK.
Or for a custom tune of your standard ECU, I'd recommend talking to Vince at Stealth Racing UK. He's got a great reputation for turbo conversions on VR6 Corrado's, and he did the turbo tune for my V6 4Motion.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

heres my build i hope this will help you with some stuff the turbo is around the same size as yours 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192931-m-vr6-build&p=71394378&posted=1#post71394378


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

turbo4motion said:


> I think you're definitely better off with the standard ECU.
> There are already tuners with good reputations in the US who have done the hard work and research into tuning them for turbos and larger injectors (provided you have the same engine as the US). You just have to send them your ECU to be flashed. I think one of them (C2 Motorsport) also operates in the UK.
> Or for a custom tune of your standard ECU, I'd recommend talking to Vince at Stealth Racing UK. He's got a great reputation for turbo conversions on VR6 Corrado's, and he did the turbo tune for my V6 4Motion.


Ok cheers I wont waste money then, ill defo take it to get full custom mapped rather than just flashed, thanks for the pointers will look into it


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

meengreenmachine said:


> heres my build i hope this will help you with some stuff the turbo is around the same size as yours
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192931-m-vr6-build&p=71394378&posted=1#post71394378


Nice one, that is some top work, hope mine will look as good!


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Well after looking at the engine after stripping it out it turns out its the older version engine code AUE with the big coil pack.

Is there anything that could do with upgrading or removing engine wise while I have it stripped out?


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Also if I used these I would have no need of a spacer?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JE-Piston...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f238f0461

And rods

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eagle-H-B...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a68a13923

Are these any good, know there are better IE etc but for the money are these ok?

Head

http://www.ipg-supertech.com/product.php?productid=963&page=1

Do these seem like good prices and selection?

Thanks for any help


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

My 4Motion also has the earlier AUE engine, so Stealth Racing should have a good starting point for your tune already on file (using 630cc injectors). The AUE doesn't have the full vvt like the later engine, but I'm pretty sure that's just an emmissions thing, and makes no difference to performance. The big single coilpack is also much more reliable than the later individual coils.
Fitting those 8.5:1 compression pistons mean you won't need a headspacer.
I haven't really heard about a need for upgraded valvetrain, unless you're going for massive revs, but hopefully others on here can confirm that.


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok thanks, thats good to know about the coil packs same sort of thing with my AGU 1.8t, stronger packs.

Well was thinking of doing the valve train to be safe, this turbo can do 750 bhp it made 698 bhp on the evo it came from. Not saying im going to get 750 but would like to get over 600, my mk4 should be nearly 400 bhp once mapped so want to get higher than that.

So thats all the main bits sorted then just all supporting mods ill need to start collecting up.


----------



## adriandealone (Sep 10, 2013)

hi jonrandom, I am looking to do the same sort of build but I got a gt35/40r..I am so new to all this but it excites me. Are keep up to date with the project as my pockets are not deep, but I want to follow what you get done


----------

